# use flags for samba and mailserver

## neogotik

Hi all!

My question is: in my make.conf wich flags must be place?

my first try was this:

USE="-X samba acl kerberos ldap hardened nptl nptlonly pic utf8 unicode \

     python perl pam readline xml apache2 -gtk -gnome -kde -qt -doc \

     -motif -spell -slang sasl -sdl -tcl cdb bzip2 bash-completion" 

the second was that:

USE="	-X -gtk -gnome -kde -qt -doc -tcl -sdl -sasl -slang -spell -motif \

	samba acl nptl utf8 -unicode apache2 python perl pam readline \

	xml cdb bzip2 bash-completion mysql" 

I know that, the use flags must be set, what i want to use on my system so I'd like to use:

- a samba PDC with mysq authentication

- a mail server (postfix+dovecot+mysql)

please help! I'm just a beginner  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

Split off from here

----------

## neogotik

Sorry for my fault   :Embarassed: 

so please can some bod help me in my problem?

I don't know exatly wath's optimal to set up my global use flags in make.conf

Is it possible to use the second combination of flags, above i wrote,

without a few flags or put in it some.

thanks

----------

## ScOut3R

I'd suggest that you use make.conf for the really "global" flags, and use /etc/portage/package.use for the individual packages. Thats more flexible and maintainable.

----------

## neogotik

Thanks!

After chrooting I didn't find it. Is it possible that I have to create that file first time?

And the syntax is okay for it or is there any order between the packages?

package.use example:

dev-db/mysql berkdb

dev-php/php -java

etc..

----------

